# My Avatar



## Mo (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi,

Maybe a pointless post, but my avatar is actually my site logos.
Did you notice the holiday adjustment? [Edit: It's over now]
My avatar changes as my logo canges.  In December or around Christmas, I will chage the colors to red and green.

Edit: Since Thanksgiving is over, I will post the previous logo.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 25, 2004)

In December or around Christmas, I will chage the colors to red and green


I can hardly wait....


----------



## motcon (Nov 25, 2004)

gripping.


----------



## Mo (Nov 25, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> In December or around Christmas, I will chage the colors to red and green
> 
> I can hardly wait....



I am actually done with the prototype logo.  However, I will add snow above the "M," and that might take some time:


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ohh...  How exciting!


----------



## Mo (Nov 25, 2004)

I just finished the final logo.  No snow.


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 25, 2004)

did you draw that yourself or did you just add some clip-art or something??


----------



## Mo (Nov 25, 2004)

I found clip art, but then edited it in photoshop for transparency, etc.  It took a while to use the magic wand to select the correct areas.

I drew the "M" The logo behind the mistletoe by myslef.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 25, 2004)

All this excitement has been too much for me. I'm going to lie down for a while...   :roll:


----------



## Darfion (Nov 25, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> In December or around Christmas, I will chage the colors to red and green
> 
> 
> I can hardly wait....


    you can't beat a bit of friendly sarcasm can you? :lmao:


----------



## Trig (Nov 25, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mo (Nov 25, 2004)

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

Wow!


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 25, 2004)

I know this aint as exciting as Mo's avatar changes but .....

&lt;----- If ya keep watching my avatar .... Angie flips ya the bird every now and again....

For Xmas , she'll even wrap her finger in Holly for ya !!!! :love:


----------



## manda (Nov 26, 2004)

will lol


----------



## Mo (Nov 27, 2004)

Considering changing my logo to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does it look better? 

It's only a small change, though :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, I like the blue better


----------



## Mo (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, so do I(mostly).  Since I made a new newsletter design in those colors, I also have a corresponding logo.  I might swith to it after Decmber, or use it only in the newsletter.

I'm not sure if it contrasts with my site colors that well, though.


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 27, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> &lt;----- If ya keep watching my avatar .... Angie flips ya the bird every now and again....









 :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 28, 2004)

Did I miss something exciting?


----------



## Mo (Nov 28, 2004)

:evil: NO! I wouldn't consider a logo change "exciting."


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 28, 2004)

this thread actually made me laugh out loud...beautiful!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 28, 2004)

I've just changed mine.

Look



Look



Look




Did you look? I didnt say "Simon says".


----------



## Mo (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry, I don't remember your old avatar  

Anyway, I wasn't expecting this many replies.


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I've just changed mine.
> 
> Look
> 
> ...



Did ya change it cuz someone thought you were a girl?   Heh heh....that's why I changed mine...well..not cuz someone thought I was a girl.  If everyone thought I was a girl we wouldn't have a problem.  Cuz well...I AM a girl.  I miss my squirrel though...wish people wouldn't have thought I was a guy so I could still have my squirrel.


----------



## ferny (Nov 29, 2004)

To make yourself look like a girl you chose to use an avatar of a women which men tend to fancy*? Good logic. :mrgreen: You do realise they're going to think you're a 15 year old boy now don't you? 


I got bored of mine, even though I still like it. The next time someone thinks I'm a girl I'm going to have some fun with them. :twisted:





*I've never watched the program and can honestly say I've no feeling (good or bad) about her. I wouldn't be able to spot her in a crowd.  Except for the costume...


----------



## Corry (Nov 29, 2004)

Actually, Malachite chose this avatar for me!  By the way...Malachite, where are you????


----------



## Mo (Nov 29, 2004)

Back to my avatar:  The new one will be up by December 1st     8)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not going to make any more comments - some people think I'm being sarcastic. As if I would.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 30, 2004)

i'm on the edge of my seat....


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> All this excitement has been too much for me. I'm going to lie down for a while...   :roll:



Hertz Van Rental, you were being sarcastic.  See the quote above.  I noticed you changed your avatar, too  !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 30, 2004)

Mo said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. Sarcasm is making bitter or hurtful comments - mine were neither*. 
The truth is at my age making a cup of tea is more excitement than I can stand in one week.
And I haven't changed it - it had an accident. If I've told my monkey not to play with matches once, I've told him a thousand times.....





*I was in fact using a mixture of satire and irony  :sillysmi:


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Satire and Irony almost equal sarcasm.  But that's Ok.  No problem 8)   

New logo will be up within 6 hours from now (9p.m MST)


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

Mo said:
			
		

> Satire and Irony almost equal sarcasm.  But that's Ok.  No problem 8)
> 
> New logo will be up within 6 hours from now (9p.m MST)



Wheres the :anticipation: smiley??


Zach


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't know.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm taking a day off work for this event Mo , dont let us down :thumbsup:


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 30, 2004)

i refuse to eat or sleep until this baby is posted!


----------



## oriecat (Nov 30, 2004)

Somebody make a countdown clock!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 30, 2004)

i have no more fingernails!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 


md


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

2:15:37, 2:15:36, 2:15:35, 2:15:34, 2:15:33, 2:15:32, 2:15:31, 2:15:30, 2:15:29, 2:15:28, 2:15:27, 2:15:26, 2:15:25, ... , 0:15:12, 0:00:01, ..

If I took it seriously, I would have made a java one.

BTW, here's an example.  Only visit if you browser supports java.
http://www.themotec.com/counter.html


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 30, 2004)

i'm serious...but i can't speak for everyone else.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm serious about not being serious....or something like that.


Zach


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

So am I!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 30, 2004)

don't let us down moses


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Might be a little past nine, but for sure before 10.    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Here it goes!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Its here!  It's here!   8)


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 30, 2004)

oh god!  it's beautiful!  

yay, i can go back to eating and sleeping...

thanks moses...it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Mo (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, this time you knew all along what the new logo would be since I showed you(a post on page 1).  Next time, I will keep it a secret until it becoms my avatar... hehehehehe :twisted:  8)    :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 1, 2004)

Mo said:
			
		

> Next time, I will keep it a secret until it becoms my avatar... hehehehehe :twisted:  8)    :shock:



*GASP* 

Oh you lil *DEVIL* you  !!


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

Yea well whatever, my avatar IS the best, so don't try and front... G.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 1, 2004)

And he calls ME sarcastic.......


----------



## Lula (Dec 1, 2004)

hehehe!

I decided to change mine :mrgreen: 

me likes grinch alot :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice avatar!  

BTW Trig, I wasn't saying my avatar is best.  However, the seasonal changes are probably best.  Not the actual logo, but the change.   :twisted:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

You guys take you avatars way to seriously! After all we do know that mine is far superior to anyone elses! 


Zach


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, but it doesn't change like mine


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe we should take a vote on which avatar is best?  I'll start a poll on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Zachs av DOES rule!!!  It's so cute!!!!


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute, I'd have to agree as in my last post.  

The poll is up!  Be sure vote.  Tell me if you want to add somebody.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

There are way too many people here with awesome avs.

Like Mygrain, and Malachite...and Jonmikal...and so many many more.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

OH!!!  And MDs!!!!!


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I can't edit the poll now, so lets just vote on which is better: mine, Trig's, or Zach's.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 1, 2004)

i personally think mine rocks.

i vote for me.


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, never noticed that before.  You've got a great avatar!  I wonder why I didn't notice it before?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine's the best.  Because it's me.  And yours aren't me.  Therefore not as good.  8)


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 1, 2004)

i dig your avatar as well...it has that grainy sultry look.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

it is definately sultry!!! HOT! is also a good word for it! I remember the thread with the full size photo, it was your first attempt at printing with a screen or tissue paper right?


Zach


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who voted for voting!   8)   

All of your avatars are great!  

I wonder who will win the vote?  Its a tie so far... :roll:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah I was just being dumb with my post earlier, but this is interesting! thanks to who ever gave my avatar the other vote! You rock!


Zach


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm.... Still tied up.  I'll be back to see the results later.  I hope more people vote.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 1, 2004)

i'm in a quandry...i just can't decide...i think i'll go sleep on it, i surely don't want to make the wrong decision!


----------



## Mo (Dec 1, 2004)

After all, you will be casting the deciding vote (for now.)


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 2, 2004)

Just take your time and don't put any pressure on yourself! We all trust you to make the right decision after all. My oponents claim to have the best avatars, but how will we know until the population makes its choice???


I'm aggiezach and I approve this message!


Zach


----------



## oriecat (Dec 2, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> it is definately sultry!!! HOT! is also a good word for it! I remember the thread with the full size photo, it was your first attempt at printing with a screen or tissue paper right?



Thanks     And yup! Tissue paper it was...


----------



## Karalee (Dec 2, 2004)

Jadins is also cute.


----------



## Trig (Dec 2, 2004)

Whoa, didn't expect there to be a poll! I was only being sarcastic.

I voted for myself. Because I have this virus where the mouse automatically clicks on my username in a poll, it's tragic I know, but I guess I will have to live with it.


----------



## Darfion (Dec 2, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And he calls ME sarcastic.......


I called you sarcastic earlier on, bout a week ago i think,  it made me laugh though. 
I'm still finding it hard to understand all this "excitement" [/sarcasm] over a bloody avatar  :roll: 

[thinks about changing avatar to see what  the response would be]
[thinks again.  can't be arsed]


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 2, 2004)

mines best. hands down. game over.





md


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Well...wait...I had forgotten about Darfion with his boyband good looks.  He needs to be added too!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 2, 2004)

I want a recount.... I've got my lawyers on the phone and we're ready to do battle!!!!



Zach


----------



## Artemis (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, were ready to do battle....about what again?


----------



## ferny (Dec 2, 2004)

Trig said:
			
		

> Whoa, didn't expect there to be a poll! I was only being sarcastic.
> 
> I voted for myself. Because I have this virus where the mouse automatically clicks on my username in a poll, it's tragic I know, but I guess I will have to live with it.


Get a cat. That should solve your mouse problem.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll vote for Lumi's!  Funny as h*ll!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you said was 'friendly sarcasm' which is subtley different from sarcasm. Well down the road from satire and irony, which are just around the corner from litotes and hyperbole. :mrgreen:

(What do you mean 'pedant'? Could you be a little more specific? Oh! You said 'peasant'....)


And no-ones said anything about mine.... think the Cap'n will have something to say about that....    :crazy:  )


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 2, 2004)

well, i like both zachs and mo's...however, moses does have the seasonal changes....that could really tilt the scale in his favor.  i must meditate on it before i cast my vote.


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

THAT'S IT! I WIN! VOTING CLOSED!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 2, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mines best. hands down. game over.



Nope, mine's best!


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

Yours does rock, Jonmikal.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks corry lyn!  :hug:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

Have you two actually looked at the juxtaposition of your avatars? Will Xena bite?


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2004)

She just might.  She's a fiestly one, she is.


----------



## ferny (Dec 2, 2004)

What's with all the talk of settee's and ironing? I thought this place was here so we could talk about photography, not woman&#8217;s work.




*runs off as fast as his little legs will carry him*


----------



## Mo (Dec 2, 2004)

Whoa!  That's a lot of replies!  Everyone is still tied in the poll (Except the "Other" category) and looks like Trig got some votes.  We need to break the tie though!  Please, everyone vote!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm still pondering this important decision....standby.


----------



## Mo (Dec 2, 2004)

The suspense is building!  For who will you vote?  :?:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

Im voting for me.


----------



## Mo (Dec 2, 2004)

Zach takes the lead!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 3, 2004)

I vote for PG - like the new avatar ;-)
(HvR tries to wolf whistle and looses false teeth)


----------



## Mo (Dec 3, 2004)

This post is moving down the list so I don't think anyone else will vote.  But if you visit this post, please, vote!  Zach is winning so far.


----------



## ferny (Dec 3, 2004)

I wanted to abstain but you didn't leave the option, so I haven't voted.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 3, 2004)

i didn't vote either...too much riding on this world-altering decision.  i couldn't live with myself...sorry.


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2004)

I say voting should be done...and we throw out the "other" candidate...so between Mo, Trig, and Zach...looks ZACH WINS!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 3, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I say voting should be done...and we throw out the "other" candidate...so between Mo, Trig, and Zach...looks ZACH WINS!





Awww! Thanks yo! I swear its all Jess! She makes me look that good! 


Zach


----------



## Mo (Dec 3, 2004)

So far!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :x


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2004)

Hush you!  I've declared a winner!


----------



## Mo (Dec 3, 2004)

Prove it!  :twisted:


----------

